# Object Zip



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have XP Pro on my work puter and my laptop at home and on my work puter (Dell), it came with a built in zip extractor called Object Zip. But my laptop doesn't have it... I've been using the evaluation version of WinZip but my evaluation period has been expired. I did a search of Object Zip on Google but didn't come up with anything. Any ideas on where this comes from or how I can get it... if it free?

Thanks!


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

Strictly speaking, you don't need WinZip, or PKZip on XP pro, since file compression is built in to the file system. Just right click, and select "add to archive". XP will make a zip file.

Now if you are looking for a file compression program with lots of features, then go here: http://www.rarlab.com/

WinRAR is a terrific program for a binary newsgroup junkie. If you frequent USENET, you already know that. (Yes, Virginia, there were news forums before there was a www.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Actually I want something to unzip files that I download and are zipped up already. Is that in the windows file system too and all I need to do is delete WinZip and my zip files will be auto associated with the file system decompressor agent?


----------



## Gene (May 31, 2006)

Hi Sonnie,

I use 7-Zip. Here are many freeware file compression tools: 
http://68.108.64.85:999/GeneRoman/docs/Sum.htm#UM-F-COMP


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Actually I want something to unzip files that I download and are zipped up already. Is that in the windows file system too and all I need to do is delete WinZip and my zip files will be auto associated with the file system decompressor agent?


*Installing a different compression program like WinZip to Windows will remove Compressed (zipped) Folders from the right-click menu choices and replace it with the new compression program's icon. *

----
To remove winzip and uses windows first uninstall winzip

To restore the Windows XP Zip file integration, type this command from Start, Run dialog:

REGSVR32 ZIPFLDR.DLL

then run the next command to re-associate the file icons

cmd /c assoc .zip=CompressedFolder

reboot the computer


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks Gene and Tommy.

The Object Zip I had referred to was part of an old program I had called Object Desktop, but I uninstalled all that mess.

I uninstalled the Winzip evaluation copy and the windows version took over fine. Works really well for me. I just never realized I didn't have to have a separate program for this.


----------

